# Mane changing colors!



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

I want to understand the LP genes and PTTN1/2 so bad, and while I learn more I also learn that there is so much more to learn! Trouble's parents have some crazy color genetics. His sire was sabino, I'm thinking frame because of his full white face. His dam was a varnish roan Appaloosa. Trouble is a blanket app with some roaning out from the blanket, with a largely white face and a partial blue eye. When I got him, I thought he may go grey/varnish but he's exhibited no coat changes in the two years I've had him, except some of his black spots on his blanket have turned chocolatey brown. His biggest change by far, is his mane. It has turned slowly from dark brown to silvery white. His tail too. I'm curious to what is causing this, anyone have any ideas? I'll attach pictures below.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

This is him a year ago, he had a very nice chocolatey mane.


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

This is the best picture I have of his mane now. I chopped his mane off because he decided he loved the burr bushes last year, and it was in terrible shape. When it grew back, it grew in this color, and uneven. I've been using mtg and it's grown another three inches after this picture.


----------



## Exotic (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm not an expert by any means, but the same thing happened with my horse. Your horse looks pretty young so this could be that same thing.
My horse is a bay and when born his mane and tail were a dirty cream color. Once they started growing out it was like a salt and pepper mix, slowly turning black. It took until he was about 3 until it was fully black and no cream left.
Seems like most foals change coat colors a bit. And if grey/white is a part of the coat it will just keep getting lighter and lighter.
I don't know if it answers your question. Cute little guy you have though!


----------



## WhattaTroublemaker (Aug 13, 2013)

Exotic said:


> I'm not an expert by any means, but the same thing happened with my horse. Your horse looks pretty young so this could be that same thing.
> My horse is a bay and when born his mane and tail were a dirty cream color. Once they started growing out it was like a salt and pepper mix, slowly turning black. It took until he was about 3 until it was fully black and no cream left.
> Seems like most foals change coat colors a bit. And if grey/white is a part of the coat it will just keep getting lighter and lighter.
> I don't know if it answers your question. Cute little guy you have though!


He's two now, and thanks! The majority of his mane is white now, and his tail is fully white. I wonder what gene could cause this? With bay it's the agouti that makes the black mane. He's what I thought to be a chestnut blanket appy but now I'm not so sure!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Exotic said:


> I'm not an expert by any means, but the same thing happened with my horse. Your horse looks pretty young so this could be that same thing.
> My horse is a bay and when born his mane and tail were a dirty cream color. Once they started growing out it was like a salt and pepper mix, slowly turning black. It took until he was about 3 until it was fully black and no cream left.
> Seems like most foals change coat colors a bit. And if grey/white is a part of the coat it will just keep getting lighter and lighter.
> I don't know if it answers your question. Cute little guy you have though!


Sounds like your gelding's thing was foal flaxen shedding out.

Whattatroublemaker, I'd say it's probably the varnish working on Trouble.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

varnish dose weird things! there is an appy that LOOKS palomino but color tests black with LP. i dont think we will ever understand the LP gene lol!


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

When it comes to LP, you can have a different colored horse frequently because it can really mess up a horse's color and has no set rules on when changes occur, what changes occur or how often changes occur


----------

